# Lifespan of ADA Amazonia



## Fishworks (Mar 16, 2019)

Hey All,

I've read that ADA Amazonia will deplete of Nitrogen after 1 year, but all the other nutrients are still in the aquasoil.
Is this true?

Thanks


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Depends upon your setup, the plant load, your water parameters and how much substrate you're using. Among other things.

I have tanks that look great with Amazonia 4-5 years down the road. But that may not be the case with your setup. The only real way to know is to try. 

If I had to guess? You'll get a couple years of good use at minimum. Likely more.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

I'll assume the inorganic part will last a long time.





Aquarium







www.golias.net


----------



## Nature Freak (Sep 30, 2019)

Late to this, but good to know as I've been wondering the same thing. 

Sites that I find helpful (like "The 24 hr Aquarist") say that after 18 months a tank with Aquasoil needs a "reset". I don't know why the option of adding root tabs isn't mentioned. Is that what you do with your long lived tanks? 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Nature Freak said:


> Late to this, but good to know as I've been wondering the same thing.
> 
> Sites that I find helpful (like "The 24 hr Aquarist") say that after 18 months a tank with Aquasoil needs a "reset". I don't know why the option of adding root tabs isn't mentioned. Is that what you do with your long lived tanks?


Truly depends upon your setup. There's no set lifespan or period of usefulness. If you have a heavily planted tank, you'll probably use up nutrients faster than someone who just has a few Cryptocoryne and and some epiphytes. The heavily planted tank may need supplements after a couple years and the Crypt tank may not need anything for 5-6. 

I've got a 20gal long that's been chugging along since 2012 with not much effort. It's just Crypts and random Bacopa, though, so there's nothing demanding. Last year I broke down an Amazonia tank (tons of demanding plants) I'd had running for just under 4 years because the substrate was spent.

Most people who experience nutrient depletion in their substrate just use root tabs or dose ferts to the water column. Use the search function here on the forum to see how people handle it. Varies from tank to tank and person to person.

I usually don't break down an Amazonia tank until my substrate begins to lose the ability to buffer kH. That's usually long after I'm ready for a new aquascape.


----------



## Nature Freak (Sep 30, 2019)

Belatedly, thanks for your insight. "It Depends".... truly. Not an easy learning curve, but this forum is such an inspiration to keep going... keep learning.... when I experiment with something I've picked up here and it works?! It's the best! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Nature Freak said:


> Belatedly, thanks for your insight. "It Depends".... truly. Not an easy learning curve, but this forum is such an inspiration to keep going... keep learning.... when I experiment with something I've picked up here and it works?! It's the best!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Even when things don't work, we've still learned and know what not to do next time.

Active substrates are just one of those things that will never be the same from tank to tank. While the same brands and varieties probably won't be wildly off from each other? There are still variances from one batch to the next. They just make things so much easier in a set it and forget it kind of way and I am *here* for that.


----------

